# Getting prepared for a hurricane / physically and mentaly



## PatriotSurvivalist (Mar 16, 2010)

*Getting prepared for a hurricane / physically and mentally*

PREPARATION:
Your 72-hour survival kit should include: a supply of boards, tools, batteries, nonperishable foods, and the other equipment you will need when a hurricane strikes. Continue normal activities and stay tuned to the weather service or storm warnings for advice, keep alert. Purchase wind storm insurance.

WHEN YOUR AREA RECEIVES A HURRICANE WARNING:

* Keep calm until the emergency has ended.

* Plan your time before the storm arrives and avoid the last-minute hurry which
might leave you unprepared or marooned.

* If you are driving and have no warning, drive perpendicular to its path and try to outrun it.

* Leave low-lying areas that may be swept by high tides or storm waves.

* Moor your boat securely before the storm arrives, or evacuate it to a designated
safe area. When your boat is moored, leave it, and don't return once the wind and
waves are up.

* Board up windows or protect them with storm shutters or tape. Danger to small
windows is mainly from wind-driven debris. Larger windows may be broken by wind
pressure.

* Secure outdoor objects that might be uprooted or blown away. Garbage cans,
garden tools, toys, signs, porch furniture, and a number of other harmless items
become missiles of destruction in hurricane winds. Anchor them or store them inside
before the storm strikes.

* Store drinking water in clean bathtubs, jugs, bottles, and cooking utensils: your
town's water supply may be contaminated by flooding or damaged by hurricane floods.

* Keep your car fueled. Service stations may be inoperable for several days after
the storm strikes, due to flooding or interrupted electrical power.

* Stay at home if it is sturdy and on high ground. If it is not, move to a designated
shelter and stay there until the storm is over or seek refuge in a basement. Avoid
mobile homes. If in a tall building move to the center or interior halls.

* Remain indoors during the hurricane. Travel is extremely dangerous when winds
and tides are whipping through your area.

* Monitor the storm's position though weather reports and advisories.

* Beware of the eye of the hurricane. If the calm storm center passes directly
overhead, there will be a lull in the wind lasting from a few minutes to a half an hour
or more. Stay in a safe place unless emergency repairs are absolutely necessary. But
remember, at the other side of the eye, the winds rise very rapidly to hurricane force,
and come from the opposite direction.

WHEN THE HURRICANE HAS PASSED:

* Avoid loose or dangling wires, and report them immediately to your power
company or the nearest law enforcement officer.

* Seek necessary medical care Red Cross disaster stations or hospitals.

* Stay out of disaster areas. Unless you are qualified to help, your presence might
hamper first-aid and rescue work.

* Drive carefully along debris-filled streets. Roads may be undermined and may
collapse under the weight of a car. Slides along cuts are also a hazard.

* Report broken sewer or water mains to the water department.

* Prevent fires. Lowered water pressure may make firefighting difficult.

* Check refrigerated food for spoilage if power has been cut off during the storm.

* Remember that hurricanes moving inland can cause severe flooding. Stay away
from the river banks and streams.

You can find this and much more at my website:

ULTIMATESURVIVALSUPPLIES.COM​


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Almost that time of the year again... I remember Hugo the most ... ...

2010 Atlantic Hurricane Season Predictions: Early Forecast for Storm Activity and Landfall Probability by CSU


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

*HurCon Checklist*

I keep a checklist iaw the government Hurricane Condition (HurCon I, II, III, IV, & V)system:

HurCon V: Automatically set at the beginning of hurricane season (June 1st) and secured at the end of the season (Dec 1st) - among other things; Change out fresh water supplies, top off and stabilize gas supplies, review the complete hurricane preparation checklist & update as needed. Increase the amount of cash kept on hand at home.

HurCon IV: set when landfall is 72 hours away - among other things; Top off all vehicle gas tanks, Top off groceries and other supplies as needed, Check out & test run generator, Update/refill all prescriptions as needed, Check flashlights, battery supplies, & FAK's (human's & pet's), Start monitoring the storm more closely.

HurCon III: set when landfall is 48 hours away - among other things; "Decision Time" concerning whether to leave or to stay, board the windows/doors. Secure all "missile hazards" in the yard, inventory all BoB's and load the BoB's with special need items: meds, important papers, etc. Insure an appropriate amount of cash is on hand. Depart if EVACUATION is deemed required!!!

Hurcon II: set when landfall is 24 hours away - among other things; When the decision has been made to Bug In: Monitor storm's progress and strength very closely. Start small projects to keep everybody busy, plan a "Morale Night" so everyone can relax and enjoy the "Family Time" that the storm is providing.

HurCon I: set when landfall is 12 hours away and maintained until the storm system has cleared the area - among other things; Damage Control if/when needed, Keeping everyone busy/distracted w/cards, board games, small in-house projects.

HurCon V is reset when the system has cleared the area. Now the cleanup fun begins!!!

My current Readiness Conditions are:

HurCon V: Will be set June 1st.
DefCon IV: Same scale as above but this is my Defense Condition since I am deployed.
ThreatCon Bravo: Threat Conditions pertain to civil unrest, domestic or foreign terrorism.
MarSec 1Yellow: Maritime Security Condition per DHS & USCG policies - correlates to the current Terror Alert Status


----------

